# Difference Between Dye and Pigment Inks for Inkjet Printers



## dmt387 (May 12, 2007)

I'm new to this heat transfer thing, and the one thing I really can't figure out is what is the difference between Dye and Pigment Inks for Inkjet Printers. (told you I'm new )

What are the uses of each or better yet, which one is best for heat transfers?

Thanks and I hope to hear from you guys soon!


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

dmt387 said:


> I'm new to this heat transfer thing, and the one thing I really can't figure out is what is the difference between Dye and Pigment Inks for Inkjet Printers. (told you I'm new )
> 
> What are the uses of each or better yet, which one is best for heat transfers?
> 
> Thanks and I hope to hear from you guys soon!


Pigment inks are better for transfers. Epson durabrite inks are pigment inks. They last longer, don't run and fade as much.


----------



## dmt387 (May 12, 2007)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Take a look at this http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t10276.html - gives you a great picture of the two.


----------



## sr.mitchell (May 26, 2007)

are there pigment inks for hp printers? that's the one that I'm using until I get a better printer.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sr.mitchell said:


> are there pigment inks for hp printers? that's the one that I'm using until I get a better printer.


I think HP has the vivera inks which are pigment based.


----------



## solomonshop (Dec 9, 2006)

how due the vivera inks hold up to durabrite?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

solomonshop said:


> how due the vivera inks hold up to durabrite?


I'm not sure...I think I may have read some posts here in the forum about someone using them before. I just can't remember whether they had a goood experience or a bad one.


----------

